# Wow



## gradygirl (Aug 24, 2006)

These look awesome.

Bus Ambulances


----------



## Jon (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow...

We could actually USE this in the city for mass gatherings!


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 24, 2006)

I am very surprised that we haven't seen stuff like this in the US. Heck, even 1 minivan full of people + 1 SUV full of people = MCI. We have enough overloaded vehicles with insufficient numbers of seatbelted passengers rolling around here as it is.

One would think that some of the Homeland Security money would be spent on something quite useful like this.


----------



## Jon (Aug 24, 2006)

Toronto Canada has a similar vehicle.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 24, 2006)

I would think that there are similar vehicles in the US, but it's hard to justify the cost.  Why have one huge busbulance you use once every five years when you can have ten ambulances you use every day?


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 24, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> I would think that there are similar vehicles in the US, but it's hard to justify the cost.  Why have one huge busbulance you use once every five years when you can have ten ambulances you use every day?



We only have 20 ambulances in the county active at any given time.. I think. Something like this would probably get used monthly around here. heh.


----------

